# Any idea when my brp car thT I ordered tidy will show up? In Cheyenne wy?



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a guess?


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

O an btw, idc how I spell, so if u wanna post about it, don't...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

cracker420 said:


> Just a guess?


2025?

How would we know? Ever think to contact the person you bought it from or are random guesses good for you? If you are a product of the public school system the taxpayers should demand their money back.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Who is surly now?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Who is surly now?


Hey, he wanted a guess and he got one, and as a bonus got a commentary for free. I don't call that surly, I call it value.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you ordered it tidy, my guess would be fidy. It does not matter when you get it. It will be worth the wait!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

it will go out today by UPS. I will send tracking number to You.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Make sure it's neat. Or at least tidy.

If you need a dialing wand, please mash the keypad with your palm.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks bud an for the rest of u.... What a bunch of stuck up cum dumpsters.. If u don't have nething nice to say don't say it at all... Learn some manners://


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

You don't happen to work at HobbyTown in Cheyenne, Wyoming, do you?


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

with a name like that,we already know what your problem is! lmao


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha, ur funny "carbon Joe", only cuz u try so hard to be a hateful little Joe, an really all u want is a hug little buddy haha helpin make my day better, one comment at a time lol


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

An ya that's true lol, infact Ima make a drink an load a bowl right now

can I say that on here? Haha..


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

cracker420 said:


> An ya that's true lol, infact Ima make a drink an load a bowl right now
> 
> can I say that on here? Haha..


Is that some inbred slang for "I'm gonna drink some mad juice box and take a dump"

You consider Hobbytown a good career path. Dude, I bet you can't afford to pay attention much less have a pot habit unless you're stealing your parent's supply.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> You don't happen to work at HobbyTown in Cheyenne, Wyoming, do you?


No, they weren't impressed that his prior work history consisted of welfare and food stamps. Although, to his credit he spelled those words right.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

U guys r funny lol


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like u have somthin against poor ppl lol


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

cracker420 said:


> Sounds like u have somthin against poor ppl lol


No, that is just the sound of air rushing through the empty space between your ears. Hear the echo? Fail....Fail.......Fail...........Fail..........Fail...................


I had hoped for a better internet battle but it is like debating a paste eater. Just no challenge and I feel a little bad about myself afterwards. So I'm done. Best of luck with your car and have fun running it through mud puddles and jumping it off the stairs to your trailer. With a fast enough motor you might be able to put a bitchin' dent in the neighbor's siding. Don't eat the battery!

:tongue:


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

So do u personally race these cars? Or r u just some boob that can't find a reason to rag on me other than assuming I'm poor? An if u do race with what seems like half the ppl on this forum, don't u worry that u come off like a whiney little girl, argueing over a chat forum, about someones spelling? Or how much $ they have?? Kinda sounds like ur just making ur self look like a prick, even thou I'm sure everyone already knows u to be like that neway, an mostlikly make fun of u behind ur back for being a looser??


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Comon chazzy? Whatcha got? Carbon Joe? U guys don't wanna chat no more?? Hmmm


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Theres nothing more entertaining than a Cracker thread in the morning...

Ur gonna love the little car


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks buddy still need that trackin # thou.. I think it's goin to our credit card adress....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I sent it it is going to the shipping address. You should have got tracking to email provided.


----------

